# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  هل تعلمي أين تضعي ذنوبك وأنتي فـِي صلاتك؟؟

## المعدن النفيس

بسـم الله الـرحمـن الـرحيـم
السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه

هل تعلمي أين تضعي ذنوبك وأنتي فـِي صلاتك؟؟
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(إن العبد إذا قام يصلي أتي بذنوبه كلها فوضعت على رأسه و عاتقيه ،
فكلما ركع أو سجد تساقطت عنه)
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1671
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

نرى كثيرا من الناس مع الأسف يعجل في الصلاة وينقرها وكأنه يريد التخلص منها 
والمسكين لا يدري انه يفوّت على نفسه أجر عظيم
وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يطمئن حتى يرجع كل عظم إلى موضعه
وأمر بذلك المسيء صلاته وقال له :
( لا تتم صلاة أحدكم حتى يفعل ذلك )
يامن تتعجل في الركوع والسجود
اطل
سجودك و ركوعك بقدر ما تستطيع
لتتساقط عنك الذنوب فلا تفوّت هذا الأجر...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## أم مغاوي

مشكووره اختي على الموضوع الهادف

صحيح الكثير الحين نلاحظهم مايطيلون بالسجود والركوع وانا منهم استغفر الله العلي العظيم

ان شاءالله بحاول اصحح من اخطائي واستغل هذه الفرصه لسقوط ذنوبنا 

بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## مس ميثاني

جزااك الله خير

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

جزاك الله خير وفيك بارك

----------


## المعدن النفيس

نورتن صفحتي بمروركن

بارك الله فيكن ،،

اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا وكفّر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

سبحان الله

----------


## x.maitha.x

انا الحمدلله مارفع راسي من السجود الا امطلعه كل اللي في خاطري لربي

----------


## بريكية

جزاج الله خير أختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## نفالي

مشكووره على هالجهد الطيب

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## im sara

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

وجزاج بمثل ما دعوتي

نورتي صفحتي بمرورج

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

جزاج الله خير 
يارب يفرج همج وهمي يااارب عاجلا وليس اجلا يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يارب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم آآآآمين ياااارب العالمين

جزاج الله خيرا أخيتي عالدعوات الطيبة

تشرفت بمرورج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> انا الحمدلله مارفع راسي من السجود الا امطلعه كل اللي في خاطري لربي


الحمد لله 
الله يحقق لج كل ما تتمنينه ويجيبج بكل ما دعوتيه
يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## سعاد م

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## {"البريسم"}

مشكورة و يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاج خيرا غاليتي

----------


## MAJIDA

الله يرضا عنج ويبارك فيج اخيتي

----------


## MAJIDA

الله يرضا عنج ويبارك فيج اخيتي

----------


## خواطر الانثى

يزااااااااااج الله خير ويسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزااااااااااج الله خير ويسعدج دنيا واخره


ويزاج خيرا مثله
اللهم آمين ولج بمثل ما دعوتي أضعافا

----------


## راعية الدار.

مشكووره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> الله يرضا عنج ويبارك فيج اخيتي


ويبارك فيج ويرضى عنج
يزاج الله خيرا على هذه الدعوات الطيبة

----------


## Rwaz

يزاج الله كل خير و { سبحآن الله }

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> مشكووره اختي على الموضوع


العفو
يزاج الله خيرا يالغالية

----------


## ظبيـــــهـ,,

معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي 

جزاج الله خير 
وربي يعطيج العافية وطولة العمر

----------


## بنت العويسي

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> معلومه جديده بالنسبه لي 
> 
> جزاج الله خير 
> وربي يعطيج العافية وطولة العمر


وجزاج خيرا مثله
اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيكي


وفيج بارك الله
شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## حور العيونـ

اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا وكفّر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اللهم اغفر ذنوبنا وكفّر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار


اللهم آمين
يزاج الله خيرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## روووح الوفـا

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

يزاج الله كل خير ختيه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله كل خير ختيه


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا على مرورج العطر

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير عالافادة

----------


## نوارة عمري

سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده ،، سبحان ربي العظيم

----------

